# Tivo with Plasma (very bright picture!)



## Reluctant Skier (Aug 12, 2005)

Greetings,

After much lurking, finally had to post to tap into the collective wisdom of this group.

I've recently bought a Panny PX60, when I connected up my Tivo I found the PQ is not as bad as I'd expected, but it is very very bright, the Tivo menus look fine but on play back and Live TV highlights are blown out :down: . Using RGB + PAL to an RGB scart.

Brightness and contrast are about 33% and looks great on i-DVB.......pants on Tivo, even turned both down to minuimum and still :down:  .

Anyone know what the problem is and suggest a cure?

I'm going to get a new drive anyway with Mode 0 (BL an order is on its way!), will this help?

Thanks,

Reluctant


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi there,

You could always try and run iicsetw to change colour and brightness. I know this helps improve the picture on my TV.

Details are here.

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3088170&&#post3088170

David.


----------



## Reluctant Skier (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply, but sadly that's way to techie for me, I don't dabble with things I don't understand.

Cheers anyway,

Reluctant


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

In that case use the brightness control on your TV!


----------



## Reluctant Skier (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for that Gary, genius!  and before anybody else suggests I won't wear sunglasses either  

As stated in the first post, even with the controls at a minimum its still over bright.

Sadly not everyone has the ability or confidence or equipment to delve into our Tivo's...........I'll consider my question answered.

Thanks, back to lurking.
Reluctant


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Something like this? http://www.goyona.com/CCR-1SRGB.pdf


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

Surely we had this a few days ago? The quick fix is to switch TiVo's input AND output from RGB + PAL to PAL ONLY. See the later posts in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=304200


----------



## barbrook2 (Jun 7, 2006)

RS,

There was a thread similar to this last week. I had the same trouble on my Toshiba LCD. Try setting the Scarts to PAL only on input and output. That tones it done quite considerably.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

That would drop the picture quality significantly as connections would be via composite instead of RGB, resulting in a much less sharp picture and poor colour.


----------



## Reluctant Skier (Aug 12, 2005)

Tried that one, and as pointed out by Gary, going to PAL only defeats the object really by reducing picture quality and colour.

Gary, thanks for the link to the converter could well be the answer, but I won't be trying it at £99.99, looks like I'll have to wear my shades after all  .

Will progress getting a new drive with Mode 0 and "see" how it goes.

Thanks to all.

Regards,
Reluctant


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

OK, good luck - I'm going the same thing. But the PAL trick has definitely worked for some of us, at least as a temporary fix, because the big reduction in unacceptably high contrast levels outweighs the small reductions in other aspects of PQ, resulting in an overall improvement.


----------



## barbrook2 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have mode 0 enabled, and for me the PAL setting still gives a much better picture. 

The blown out whites of the RGB settings are just unwatchable IMHO. I hope to get a cachecard soon and delve into theTivo hacking world. When I do, I'll be sure to try out the settings suggested by Gary, but until then it's PAL for me.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I thought part of the standard Mode 0 fix also sorted the brightness/contrast problems with iicsetw to get the picture alignemnet sorted. I guess it depends if whoever has done a Mode 0 disk for you has at the same time made those adjustments.


----------



## barbrook2 (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know if these settings were adjusted at the time or not - I'd have to consult Mr Blindlemon on that one!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The iicsetw hack isn't part of my 'standard' mode 0 setup as the effect varies considerably from TiVo to TiVo. 

However, I'm happy to install iicsetw with some moderate values along with mode 0 if people ask for it 

(FYI, the picture alignment fix is done by LJ's hacked fpga module, not iicsetw.)


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

One other thing re: the PX60 - as default my own PX60 settings were set to 'Dynamic' which is hugely bright and over saturated. I run it on 'Normal' which is vastly nicer to watch.

AVforums posts generally recommend not using Dynamic while the set is new anyway.


----------



## Reluctant Skier (Aug 12, 2005)

Ian,

Comment appreciated, got mine on Cinema, so even more subdued than Normal, and still mega overblown highlights (its Mode 0 and iicsetw for me).

Can't believe anyone uses Dynamic setting at all, totally unreal  colours / contrast.

Cheers,
Reluctant.


----------

